# All Natural peanut Butter!



## gazmatrix

All Natural peanut Butter!

Where can I find this in the UK? I've tried Asda and a few other shops but no joy, can you let me know where you but it from please...


----------



## RAIKEY

Asda do it mate !!! mine does any way its called Whole Earth


----------



## gazmatrix

RAIKEY said:


> Asda do it mate !!! mine does any way its called Whole Earth


Thanks m8 but went there again today and asked the staff, they said the Asda stores all carry different stock and there's didn't stock it.

On the plus side though our lass was out and about in Hessle today and she called in a health food shop and picked me up a stash of the stuff, along with a bottle of Flax Oil&#8230;


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

i kno this is a dumb a$$ question, but why is naturel penut butter so good for besides the essential fat's and oil's? coz i thaught that the protein from penuts are non-essential for muscle growth?


----------



## paul m

the jack fultons near me is selling natural peanut butter 3 for a squid i bought loads i love the stuff.


----------



## Deano!

you use it alot when making different recipes adds gud flavour and helps the food stuick togeva etc etc etc


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

i get it from tesco's its lik 97p for there own brand, i think its about 370gm worth


----------



## Lauren

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> i kno this is a dumb a$$ question, but why is naturel penut butter so good for besides the essential fat's and oil's? quote]
> 
> Because Natural Peanut Butter it hasn't got all the extra sugars and artificial flavourings etc!!!


----------



## GBLiz

Lauren said:


> its also high in protein


----------



## GBLiz

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> coz i thaught that the protein from penuts are non-essential for muscle growth?


not sure where you got this concept of some proteins being essential and some being non-essential from.

proteins are made from a range of essential and non-essential amino acids (essential meaning they cant be manufactured by your own body, and must come from your dietessential meaning your body can make them by breaking down and rebuilding protein molecules from other food.)

but any protein will aid muscle growth, repair and recovery.

some protein sources have a wide range of the amino acids, some have fewer but all are useful and there is no one protein source that is essential or non essential for muscle growth.

you've been speaking to someone a bit mixed up i think!


----------



## gazmatrix

Thanks for the info, I forgot about this thread&#8230; I've now found a health shop not too far from me that does the Whole Earth version, it tastes really good as well... I like to use peanut butter with my Cottage Cheese before bed and also I sometimes add a spoon to a meal to give me some extra fats&#8230;


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

GBLiz said:


> not sure where you got this concept of some proteins being essential and some being non-essential from.
> 
> proteins are made from a range of essential and non-essential amino acids (essential meaning they cant be manufactured by your own body, and must come from your dietessential meaning your body can make them by breaking down and rebuilding protein molecules from other food.)
> 
> but any protein will aid muscle growth, repair and recovery.
> 
> some protein sources have a wide range of the amino acids, some have fewer but all are useful and there is no one protein source that is essential or non essential for muscle growth.
> 
> you've been speaking to someone a bit mixed up i think!


Thanks for that, i have to agree as i am finding it out for my self, thanks for that info


----------



## hackskii

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> i kno this is a dumb a$$ question, but why is naturel penut butter so good for besides the essential fat's and oil's? coz i thaught that the protein from penuts are non-essential for muscle growth?


Natural peanut butter is not only better but much better.

All natural peanut butter has no trans fats or hydrogenated oils.

Trans fats and hydrogenated oils are poison to the body.

Nicknamed "killer fats" they can mutate DNA within cells.

They are very popular in the food industry as they almost have an unlimited shelf life.

They have no nutritional value but can clog arteries and cause more heart damage than saturated fats.

These fats are the most dangerous fats you could possibly eat.

They offer nothing to the body but the body tries to treat them as a fat and the body has a hard time breaking them down.

Tehy are in everything, bags of chips, almost all fast foods, shortnings, margerines.

They raise your bad LDL cholesterol and even lower the amounts of good HDL cholesterol. This leads to risk of diabetes, heart attack, and is even linked to cancer and other immune illnesses.


----------



## hackskii

*Found this to further give backup to avoiding hydrogenated oils.*

Hydrogenation: This is the process that turns polyunsaturates, normally liquid at room temperature, into fats that are solid at room temperature-margarine and shortening. To produce them, manufacturers begin with the cheapest oils-soy, corn, cottonseed or canola, already rancid from the extraction process-and mix them with tiny metal particles-usually nickel oxide. The oil with its nickel catalyst is then subjected to hydrogen gas in a high-pressure, high-temperature reactor. Next, soap-like emulsifiers and starch are squeezed into the mixture to give it a better consistency; the oil is yet again subjected to high temperatures when it is steam-cleaned. This removes its unpleasant odor. Margarine's natural color, an unappetizing grey, is removed by bleach. Dyes and strong flavors must then be added to make it resemble butter. Finally, the mixture is compressed and packaged in blocks or tubs and sold as a health food.

Partially hydrogenated margarines and shortenings are even worse for you than the highly refined vegetable oils from which they are made because of chemical changes that occur during the hydrogenation process. Under high temperatures, the nickel catalyst causes the hydrogen atoms to change position on the fatty acid chain. Before hydrogenation, pairs of hydrogen atoms occur together on the chain, causing the chain to bend slightly and creating a concentration of electrons at the site of the double bond. This is called the cis formation, the configuration most commonly found in nature. With hydrogenation, one hydrogen atom of the pair is moved to the other side so that the molecule straightens. This is called the trans formation, rarely found in nature. Most of these man-made trans fats are toxins to the body, but unfortunately your digestive system does not recognize them as such. Instead of being eliminated, trans fats are incorporated into cell membranes as if they were cis fats-your cells actually become partially hydrogenated! Once in place, trans fatty acids with their misplaced hydrogen atoms wreak havoc in cell metabolism because chemical reactions can only take place when electrons in the cell membranes are in certain arrangements or patterns, which the hydrogenation process has disturbed.

In the 1940's, researchers found a strong correlation between cancer and the consumption of fat-the fats used were hydrogenated fats although the results were presented as though the culprit were saturated fats.54 In fact, until recently saturated fats were usually lumped together with trans fats in the various U.S. data bases that researchers use to correlate dietary trends with disease conditions.55 Thus, natural saturated fats were tarred with the black brush of unnatural hydrogenated vegetable oils.

Altered partially hydrogenated fats made from vegetable oils actually block utilization of essential fatty acids, causing many deleterious effects including sexual dysfunction, increased blood cholesterol and paralysis of the immune system.56 Consumption of hydrogenated fats is associated with a host of other serious diseases, not only cancer but also atherosclerosis, diabetes, obesity, immune system dysfunction, low-birth-weight babies, birth defects, decreased visual acuity, sterility, difficulty in lactation and problems with bones and tendons.57 Yet hydrogenated fats continue to be promoted as health foods. The popularity of partially hydrogenated margarine over butter represents a triumph of advertising duplicity over common sense. Your best defense is to avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Killerkeane

gazmatrix said:


> Thanks for the info, I forgot about this thread&#8230; I've now found a health shop not too far from me that does the Whole Earth version, it tastes really good as well... I like to use peanut butter with my Cottage Cheese before bed and also I sometimes add a spoon to a meal to give me some extra fats&#8230;


nice combination.....Good before bed possibly.

H&B must sell it.


----------



## Lauren

Tescos sell Whole Earth Peanut Butter! :beer:


----------



## B.B.Bunny

*whole earth is not all natural peanut butter it still has additives *the best peanut butter out there is Meridian peanut butter, its 100% wholenut and nothing else, no sugar or salt or other oils you can buy it from any good health shop in jars or my shop even sells it in 1kg tubs! B.B.Bunny


----------



## Peg

Hydrogenation is the pits.

Just a helpful hint, When storing your natural peanut butter make sure the lid is screwed on tight and store the jar upside down on the lid.. The oils will move up into the butter and it will be easier to spread the next day. Just make sure your lid is on tight or all that good oil will leak all over your counter or pantry.

I love my peanut butter and love roasted peanuts in the shell...

I like nuts period.


----------



## hackskii

Peg said:


> Hydrogenation is the pits.
> 
> Just a helpful hint, When storing your natural peanut butter make sure the lid is screwed on tight and store the jar upside down on the lid.. The oils will move up into the butter and it will be easier to spread the next day. Just make sure your lid is on tight or all that good oil will leak all over your counter or pantry.
> 
> I love my peanut butter and love roasted peanuts in the shell...
> 
> I like nuts period.


Fantastic idea, never even thought of that.

I will use this little piece of advice.

Thanks


----------



## mrmasive

gazmatrix said:


> All Natural peanut Butter!
> 
> Where can I find this in the UK? I've tried Asda and a few other shops but no joy, can you let me know where you but it from please...


A haelth shop near me has a machine that grinds peanuts into a paste, cant get anymore natural than that.........:smoke:


----------



## Felicite

I love it spread on a banana right after a workout.

Delicious indulgence!


----------



## Scooter

it still has palm oil in it though, best just to get some from mp or bulkpowders. i havent tried that brand myself but will soom


----------



## smaj210

meridian peanut butter is just peanuts i got some from holland and barrent in a kilo tub. not all holland and barrets sell them though

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=2793


----------



## Jay Walker

Whole earth is rubbish, full of palm oil, exactly what you dont want to be eating.

This one is my favourite, only ingredients are peanuts and a dash of salt.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peanut-Butter-Crunch-Time-Pack/dp/B003UVAXGM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328909876&sr=8-1


----------



## gummyp

whats wrong with palm oil?


----------



## irishdude

haven't seen a post from 2005....ever!


----------



## Guest

gazmatrix said:


> All Natural peanut Butter!
> 
> Where can I find this in the UK? I've tried Asda and a few other shops but no joy, can you let me know where you but it from please...


Myprotein :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

gummyp said:


> whats wrong with palm oil?


Nothing as long as it is the oil you use to jerk off:lol:

from here: http://www.livestrong.com/article/198975-what-are-the-dangers-of-palm-oil/

A 1997 British analysis evaluated 147 human trials and concluded that palmitic acid, an active ingredient in palm oil, raised total blood cholesterol levels. A Dutch analysis, released in 2003, weighed data from 35 clinical studies and found that palmitic acid significantly increased the ratio of total cholesterol to so-called "good cholesterol," a widely recognized risk factor for heart disease.

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/198975-what-are-the-dangers-of-palm-oil/#ixzz1mUIDthxF


----------



## Mr_Morocco

asda sell a good natrual one, has a blue label and top i think


----------



## expletive

Coop do the Whole Earth natural peanut butter


----------



## hackskii

Have you guys ever used milk, crushed ice, vanilla whey protein, and chunky peanut butter together?

Wow, very nice flavor, adding in a bit of honey with it all is just too good.

Crushed ice makes a very nice texture and you have to chew it some.


----------



## expletive

hackskii said:


> Have you guys ever used milk, crushed ice, vanilla whey protein, and chunky peanut butter together?
> 
> Wow, very nice flavor, adding in a bit of honey with it all is just too good.
> 
> Crushed ice makes a very nice texture and you have to chew it some.


Funnily enough yes, i love it, not put the ice in though Ill have to give it a try


----------



## Superhorse

sainsburys crunchy organic is about as low carb as they come


----------



## Sharpiedj

Tesco sell it

Whole earth


----------



## todski

the meredian one from holland and barrett is very nice it just needs a good mixed before eating and its also in a 1kg tub so will last longer


----------



## Dux

todski said:


> the meredian one from holland and barrett is very nice it just needs a good mixed before eating and its also in a 1kg tub so will last longer


This is what I use. Totally different flavour to Sunpat or whatever,but much nicer once you get used to it.

I'm going through almost 2kg a week of it at the moment.


----------



## UKLifter88

todski said:


> the meredian one from holland and barrett is very nice it just needs a good mixed before eating and its also in a 1kg tub so will last longer


This is what I get. 1Kg for a fiver. It says it's 100% but on the ingredients it's got sea salt

Whole earth is only 97%


----------



## fitrut

Dux said:


> This is what I use. Totally different flavour to Sunpat or whatever,but much nicer once you get used to it.
> 
> I'm going through almost 2kg a week of it at the moment.


yep, me too and its way better than regular PB at tescos, it has natural oil on the top and no added sugar


----------



## Guest

For me,my protien peanut butter.


----------



## User Name

B.B.Bunny said:


> *whole earth is not all natural peanut butter it still has additives *the best peanut butter out there is Meridian peanut butter, its 100% wholenut and nothing else, no sugar or salt or other oils you can buy it from any good health shop in jars or my shop even sells it in 1kg tubs! B.B.Bunny


^THAT. Whole Earth is NOT NATURAL PEANUT BUTTER, it contains Salt and the dreaded Palm Oil.

The only high street store I've found 100% peanut butter in is Holland and Barrett (I think currently it's around £5.49 for a kg of the aforementioned Meridian). I buy the 'smooth' rather than 'crunchy' as it's nothing but 100% peanuts I found the crunchy was too crunchy for my liking especially when you get towards the bottom of the tub.

You'll probably be able to find some (or similar) in your local health store - or as someone has already said - find a store that makes it to order. Failing that, and especially if you eat a lot, why not buy your own peanut butter making machine - it's pretty easy to make with one of those - with the added bonus that you can add extra/different nuts according to your tastes (hazelnut for example).


----------



## thermique

JammyGit said:


> This is what I get. 1Kg for a fiver. It says it's 100% but on the ingredients it's got sea salt
> 
> Whole earth is only 97%


Meridian do an unsalted version also.


----------



## stone14

i use this is it naturall? its £2 from asda 25g protein per 100g, compared to smart price 15g protein per 100g

sun pat


----------



## User Name

stone14 said:


> i use this is it naturall? its £2 from asda 25g protein per 100g, compared to smart price 15g protein per 100g
> 
> sun pat
> 
> View attachment 92069


:laugh: "Dats da bomb!"


----------



## Nidge

Holland and Barrat do massive tubs of Meridian PB for £5.


----------



## User Name

I love this thread! :thumb: It's a bit like Groundhog Day.


----------



## Guest

I agree. That is why I love peanut butter. I prefer all natural peanut butter myself.



Deano! said:


> you use it alot when making different recipes adds gud flavour and helps the food stuick togeva etc etc etc


----------

